# locate.updatedb's options not working?



## hazmat (Jan 21, 2003)

I have found that the --prunepaths option of locate.updatedb doesn't work, or at least I am doing it wrong.  Thing is that I have been using the locate database forever.  Can anyone confirm that --prunepaths works for them?  I find it odd that its man page use three dashes, but I tried both two and three.

Thanks.


----------



## slur (Jan 22, 2003)

Doesn't seem to work for me. By the way, have you looked at the locate.updatedb script? (Yep, it's a script.) It doesn't seem to do anything with the arguments shown in the man page. I don't think it's a complete implementation.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

Oh, crap.  I didn't realize it was a script.  I think I'll install the GNU findutils into /usr/local.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

Dammit.  I installed the findutils no problem, but running locate (from findutils) segfaults.


----------

